# Problem mit SupremeFX X-Fi Soundkarte vom Rampage II Extreme



## Diplo (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo , ich hab folgendes Problem: 

Meine "Creative" Soundkarte vom Rampage II Extreme wird laut Treiber  nicht erkannt. Die Karte steckt richtigm im Slot und die schrift  leuchtet auch Blau.
Wenn ich die Creative-Audio-Systemsterung aufrufen will kommt folgendes:

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4213/fehlerl.jpg


Bei Audiogerät auswählen steht auch nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den Creative Treiber erst von der Asus Homepage geladen , und  dann den von der CD versucht -> Fehler bleibt http://www.computerbase.de/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif

Mein Headset ist an die Karte angschlossen , ich hab auch Sound etc.  Trotzdem hätte ich ganz gerne den Treiber von Creative.


Mein System ist erst gestern komplett Platt gemacht worden.



Kennt jemand den Fehler? Via Google hab ich zwar was gefunden,  allerdings keine Lösung..


Danke


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

Jo, ich glaub ich hab den Fehler..

Ersteinmal ist das keine X-Fi, sondern irgend ein Gefrickel aus aufgesteckter Onboard-Soundkarte + Extra Creative Treiber, speziell fuer so ein Gedöns. Da steht nur X-FI drauf. Will heissen: Du brauchst die Treiber von Asus. Hast du Windows 7 ? Geh auf die Asus Webseite und lade dir da die Treiber runter.

Wenn das nicht geht schau mal nach ob zu einen zusätzlichen stromstecker brauchst bei der Karte. War bei meiner X-FI Elite Pro nicht anders... Oder ob Creative doch einen Treiber hat....

Hast du auch die Treiber-Reste wieder sauber deinstalliert? Oder kann es sein das Windows selber ein Treiber-Update durchgeführt hast, während du installiert hast?


----------



## Diplo (3. Februar 2010)

1. Der Treiber ist dirket von Asus btw. von der CD.

2. Windows hat nichts Installiert, mache das immer "von Hand" ><

3. Das System wurde erst neu aufgesetzt -> Keine Treiber reste.

4. Schon klar das es keine richtige Creative ist , wayne , ich will trotzdem das der Treiber läuft.

Und nen extra Stormstecker brauch das Ding auch nicht


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gelesen das die SoKa einen eigenen PCIe x1 slot hat. (Meist ein schwarzer Steckplatz) Und das diese Karte auf keinem anderen Steckplatz läuft. Zusätzlich solltest du im Bios den Onboard-sound deaktivieren....


----------



## Diplo (3. Februar 2010)

Yop ist oben in dem Slot drinne, das mim Onboard-Sound deaktivieren versuch ich mal eben.



Danke


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

Oder lass mal dein Windows den Treiber via Windows Update suchen. Mehr fällt mir dann auch nicht ein, außer das die Karte defekt sein könnte....

btw. wenn du dein ganzes system in deine signatur schreibst kann man dir besser helfen..^^


----------



## Diplo (3. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ich Onboard Sound deaktiviere hab ich gar keinen Sound mehr.

Wäre die Karte defekt hätte ich ja kein Sound aus dem Teil...Oder?


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

deaktivier den onboard sound und lass windows die treiber für deine karte suchen.... via windows update.... falls das nicht geht bitte sys posten...


----------



## Diplo (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal den HD-Sound Treiber aus dem Gerätemanager geworfen und das Setup von Asus danach gestartet -> Fehlanzeige. http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4426/fehler3.jpg


System:
I7-920@4.2Ghz
Rampage II Extreme
6GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator CL8
GTX 260


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

Mhm, die Mobo-Treiber hast du aber installiert oder?


----------



## Diplo (3. Februar 2010)

Sicher.

Chipset
Lan
Grafik

Nur Sound geht nicht 



Edit: Onboard Sound deaktiviert -> Windows Update findet aber nichts. Sobald ich den Onboard Sound deaktiviere oder HD Audio aus dem Geräte Manager lösche, kann ich das Setup nichtmehr Starten und hab auch allgemein keinen Sound mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

Dann wirds langsam eng mit den Fehlerquellen....

Vllt. ist die Karte wirklich defekt...


----------



## Diplo (4. Februar 2010)

Blöd  

Echt komisch, im notfall lass ich den Treiber einfach weg - Sound hab ich ja. Und kauf mir dann ne "richtige" X-Fi nächsten Monat


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

Jo wird das beste sein....

Hab auch ne richtige X-Fi..^^


----------



## Diplo (4. Februar 2010)

Danke dir trotzdem für die Lösungsvorschläge!  Welche X-Fi hast du btw??


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

Diplo schrieb:


> Danke dir trotzdem für die Lösungsvorschläge!  Welche X-Fi hast du btw??




Also ich hab die X-Fi Elite Pro....

btw. vielleicht hast du glück, und morgen meldet sich hier jemand zu wort, der ähnliche probs hatte, und diese lösen konnte....


----------



## mudi1 (14. Januar 2011)

Hi Liebe PCGH comunity
Ich habe mal ne frage und zwar besitze ich das asus rampage 3 extrem,
und wollte mal fragen ob die SupremeFX X-Fi Soundkarte vom rampage 2 extrem auch auf dem
rampage 3 extrem passt.
Gruß
mudi1


----------



## robiappel (18. Januar 2011)

Diplo hast du die " drivermax " installiert ? Gr33tz


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2011)

@Mudi1 bezweife ich ehrlich gesagt. 

@robiappel hast mal drauf geachtet wie alt die beiträge sind


----------



## Nip (18. Januar 2011)

mudi1 schrieb:


> Hi Liebe PCGH comunity
> Ich habe mal ne frage und zwar besitze ich das asus rampage 3 extrem,
> und wollte mal fragen ob die SupremeFX X-Fi Soundkarte vom rampage 2 extrem auch auf dem
> rampage 3 extrem passt.
> ...



Nein Funktioniert def. nicht !
Wobei der im Rampage III integrierte Soundchip tausendmal besser ist als das Soundkärtchen vom Rampage II


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2011)

@Nip wie kommst du den zu dieser aussage, also der RealTek ALC889 aufm Rampage 3 ist dem Via VT2020 von der Supreme FX X-FI unterlegen rein von den Technischen daten gesehen. Dazu kommt dann noch das es in erster linie von den DAC´s abhängig ist wie gut die Soundquali leztendlich ist.

Und nochwas der ALC889 ist nur ein Codec Chip, wärend der Via VT2020 ein echter Soundchip ist, somit ist die Supreme FX X-FI in allen belangen dem Onboard Sound vom Rampage 3 überlegen.


----------



## Nip (18. Januar 2011)

Weil ich beide Systeme an meiner Soundanlage(Teufel) getestet habe und somit den direkten Vergleich hatte.

Sicher ist das eine subjektive Aussage !


----------



## Mazze123 (27. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

sorry, dass ich den alten Thread wieder ausgrabe.
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner fake X-Fi und dem Rampage II Extreme gehabt.
Treiber von der Asus Seite haben teilweise funktioniert - seltsamerweise war das Ergebnis
das, dass ich in Firefox korrekten Sound mit Bass und 5.1 hatte, jedoch in VLC oder WMP nur Stereo und der Subwoofer stumm blieb.
Ich habe mir den Arsch abgegoogelt und bin tatsächlich zu ner Lösung gekommen.
Daraufhin habe ich mich in sämtlichen Foren angemeldet, die ich finden konnte um die Lösung zu posten, die es bis heute anscheinend nicht gibt  .

Here it comes:

1. Den SoundMax Treiber in der Version 5.10.2.6605 von der Asus-Seite herunterladen (NICHT DIE BETA-VERSION!):
Findet ihr im AUDIO-Reiter: ROG - RAMPAGE II EXTREME

2. Diesen installieren, dann neustarten

3. Den Creative Treiber herunterladen (Sound Blaster X-Fi Utility V1.0(R19) for Windows XP 32/64bit & Vista 32/64bit & Windows7 32/64bit.(WHQL):
Findet ihr unter UTILITIES: ROG - RAMPAGE II EXTREME

4. Diesen Installieren und neustarten

5. Jetzt kommt's: Wenn ihr nun versucht, das kleine Creative-Tool aus der Taskleiste zu öffnen (z.B. um sowas wie ne Bassumleitung zu aktivieren),
spuckt's euch nen Fehler aus, von wegen "unterstütztes Audiogerät wurde nicht gefunden" - dafür gibt's nen Fix, und zwar witzigerweise bei Dell:
Driver Details | Dell US

6. Runterladen & Installieren - Neustart nicht nötig.

7. Creative-Tool aufmachen, und Bassumleitung, CMSS3D, etc. konfigurieren - happy sein.


Ich hoffe, der nächste, der's braucht, muss sich nicht mehr den Arsch abgoogeln  .


Greetz,
Mazze


----------

